
Samsung to Unveil Eight-Core Chip for Smartphones and Tablets - DocFeind
http://hothardware.com/News/Samsung-to-Unveil-EightCore-Chip-for-Smartphones-and-Tablets/
======
mtgx
A lot of people have misunderstood this. It does have 8 cores, but you can
only use one cluster of 4 cores at a time, either the low-power A7 one or the
high-performance A15 one. So it will still work effectively as a "quad core".
The 4 low-power cores should only use like 2% of the chip's size, while giving
a boost in overall power efficiency of the phone.

